# Most Aggressive Fish for a 10 gallon tank



## mrmustangman357

We have a limit in our dormroom that we can only have a 10 gallon tank. We are looking for an extremely aggressive fish that would fit in the 10 gallon in its juvenile stage. We will transfer it to a larger tank when it grows up. We are looking for a fish under 30 dollars that is again EXTREMELY aggressive by itself or with two. Any ideas?

I appreciate any help you can provide.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## "qickshot"

lol thats kinda hard. maby some kinda puffer lol


----------



## lewis

Maybe some convicts or small group of exos


----------



## C.D.

i would say a convict would be your best bet because its an extremely hateful fish and it doesn't get too big. i would say exo's are out because they need a lot of swim room. but convicts are bitches.


----------



## Guest

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=111088

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...0&#entry1344048

1 would be fine for life I think


----------



## TimmyTeam

leaf fish,not really aggressive but will eat a ton of feeders and its cool to watch (i had 3 of these babies) they just suck fish in whole, their mouths are huge. you could get 2-3 for a 10 gallon.


----------



## metallicaRules

convict or crayfish


----------



## C.D.

what you should do is turn it to saltwater and get a mantis shrimp those things are bad. some of the large ones have the strike of a 22 caliber bullet. and they have the most sophisticated eyes on the planet. they see colors nothing else can see. plus they are capable of learning so you might be abel to have some fun with that.


----------



## "qickshot"

C.D. said:


> what you should do is turn it to saltwater and get a mantis shrimp those things are bad. some of the large ones have the strike of a 22 caliber bullet. and they have the most sophisticated eyes on the planet. they see colors nothing else can see. plus they are capable of learning so you might be abel to have some fun with that.


the dude wants to spend 30 so he cant set up a salt. plus its har


----------



## Mettle

If he's not growing corals he doesn't need sophisticated lighting. So the regular lights would be fine. A large package of salt doesn't cost a ton. Neither does a half-decent hydrometer... May not be possible for $30, but it wouldn't cost a ton to set up a FOWLR 10 gallon.

You could go brackish and get a figure 8 puffer.

My recommendation is... save your money. It's not worth it.


----------



## "qickshot"

Mettle said:


> If he's not growing corals he doesn't need sophisticated lighting. So the regular lights would be fine. A large package of salt doesn't cost a ton. Neither does a half-decent hydrometer... May not be possible for $30, but it wouldn't cost a ton to set up a FOWLR 10 gallon.
> 
> You could go brackish and get a figure 8 puffer.
> 
> My recommendation is... save your money. It's not worth it.


its not money he cant buy a bigger set up cause shcool wont let him have it in the place he is stay.


----------



## Guest

Mettle said:


> If he's not growing corals he doesn't need sophisticated lighting. So the regular lights would be fine. A large package of salt doesn't cost a ton. Neither does a half-decent hydrometer... May not be possible for $30, but it wouldn't cost a ton to set up a FOWLR 10 gallon.
> 
> You could go brackish and get a figure 8 puffer.
> 
> My recommendation is... save your money. It's not worth it.


I would definitely not reccomend a 10g FOWLR setup for someone who is new to SW.


----------



## scent troll

10 gallon tank? get yourself an oddball like a crayfish. i wouldnt really put a convict in a 10gallon. they dont get too large but they do get to around 5-6 inches. 10 gallon tanks are like maintanable fish bowls in my opinion. 
or start something completely different like a planted 10 gallon. 
or just say screw it and get yourself a tiger shovelnose cat. loads of fun for a 10 gallon


----------



## Dawgz

withought a doubt, for a 10 gallon, a F8 Puffer

if u want i can post a video of my puffer attacking a fiddler crab and tareing him apart...or a video of him spitting into the air at a SHrimp im dangling over the water.............and then attacking it like crazy even comeing outa the water to get at the food.

heres the video of the puffer vs crab....

http://media.putfile.com/MOV0258


----------



## DucatiRave21

no exos! they just wont do in a 10gal! plus they need to live in groups of 12+


----------



## Dawgz

DucatiRave21 said:


> no exos! they just wont do in a 10gal! plus they need to live in groups of 12+


well its 8 + but 12+ does well too lol....im tryn to get 25...


----------



## oscar119

Have you considered finding some other activity to spend your $30.00 on an having a tank later?

j/k Not too much that's aggressive and fits in a 10 gallon. Most everything that's a real mean predator gets big. Maybe some german rams? Or just get something like a crayfish.. Sure you could setup a small saltwater or nano reef but not much that's aggressive there either..


----------



## benJii

a single pike livebearer should fit in there

dude seriously, a 10, just save your money for more fish later on as mettle suggested, and a 10g fowlr definatly wouldnt be a wise choice for a beginer


----------



## Carnivoro

Exo's and Convicts can't be keep in 10g tank.
Get a group of Gambusia affinis (also called Mosquito Fish).


----------



## kingsnar

figure 8's really arent all that aggressive..... the puffer is ripping that fiddler crab apart (in the video above posted by Dawgz) because crustaceans make up the bulk of their diet, and hes just trying to crack open his shell to eat. Figure 8's are one of the most if not the most peaceful puffer there is. I own 4 of them for years now and they never nip fins, chase other fish away or anything aggressive. They may nip at other figure 8s occasionally but mine do this only once in a blue moon and onlyu at feeding time. IF theyre kept in too small of a tank they can be semi aggressive but other than that figure 8's are totally labeled wrong most because they are simply puffers. BUT if you want to see some action live foods bring out the beasts in them, espically crustaceans such as shrimps, crabs, mussels and things of the like.

And did anyones computer shut off and act funn y after that watching that video? hope there was no virus or anything funny.................


----------



## Fishjunky

one word Melanochromis Auratus! slow growers and they only get 3-5" tops! extremely active and will dig and entertain you for hours. Nothing else will be able to live with him/her in a tank that small!


----------



## Powder

nattereri2000 said:


> 10 gallon tank? get yourself an oddball like a crayfish. i wouldnt really put a convict in a 10gallon. they dont get too large but they do get to around 5-6 inches. 10 gallon tanks are like maintanable fish bowls in my opinion.
> or start something completely different like a planted 10 gallon.
> or just say screw it and get yourself a tiger shovelnose cat. loads of fun for a 10 gallon


yeah untill 3 months later the cat is too big and it freaks out and busts the tank 
but they are fun


----------



## benJii

nattereri2000 said:


> *or just say screw it and get yourself a tiger shovelnose cat. loads of fun for a 10 gallon*


that is a terrible decision, considering that in my experience with them, pimiloids(sp) are not only the some of the most smartest cats, along with some of the smartest fish, but some of the most personable 'wet pets' there are, and seeing how not only do tsn's grow fast(like 2-4" a month), but also get around 36".

i would be willing to go out on a limb here and say a juvi _sorbium lima_(Lima Shovelnose) could be temporarily kept in a 10 for a time, considering they grow incredibly slow, but even so, i wouldnt recommend it for the fishes sake


----------



## furious piranha

get a leaf fish they r cheap and cool to watch eat...and eas to take care of....thats the perfect fish


----------



## benJii

furious piranha said:


> get a leaf fish they r cheap and cool to watch eat...and eas to take care of....thats the perfect fish


leaf fish are awsum, although, i would have to disagree on the "ease" of care. they can be quite picky on water conditions and like it soft and acidic, and they are nearly quite impossible to get them off live foods. leaf fish are one of my favorite fishes to keep, and i have found with a large female guppy and a trio of males can supply a good amount of live food to the hungry things


----------



## scent troll

Tibs said:


> *or just say screw it and get yourself a tiger shovelnose cat. loads of fun for a 10 gallon*


that is a terrible decision, considering that in my experience with them, pimiloids(sp) are not only the some of the most smartest cats, along with some of the smartest fish, but some of the most personable 'wet pets' there are, and seeing how not only do tsn's grow fast(like 2-4" a month), but also get around 36".

i would be willing to go out on a limb here and say a juvi _sorbium lima_(Lima Shovelnose) could be temporarily kept in a 10 for a time, considering they grow incredibly slow, but even so, i wouldnt recommend it for the fishes sake
[/quote]

in case you didnt pick it up there was slight sarcasm there. i shy away from keeping a convict in a 10 but green light a catfish? lol relax fellas, its sensless humor


----------

